# Sexing silkies



## hennypenney

[/IMG]







Silkies are about 15 weeks. First time owning and think they need a haircut??
I have no idea what sex these two are. The smaller one is feisty and hates being picked up.


----------



## rosco47

Oh Robin where art thou???
she'll be the expert here...


----------



## chickenmommy

Silkies r very hard to sex. Usually u have to wait months for either an egg or a crow. Cockerels usually start having streamer feathers towards the back of their head


----------



## chickenmommy

Only time u really need to give a hair trim around the face is if they free range. They can't see attacks coming from above


----------



## robin416

I didn't hear you calling me. But something must have gotten through since I decided to check one more time before lights out.

The one in front could be a male. See the legginess? Most young males have that thing puppies get where they're all legs. They eventually grow in to them.

I can't see enough of the one in back but first instinct is to say female.


----------



## rosco47

Yep my exact thoughts. ..just testing Robin. Good job


----------



## hennypenney

Thank you everyone. Yes the smaller one has a attitude also. Haha 
I'll try to get another picture although I did put one on another thread of mine sexing the French copper Maran, but thought I should post a whole new thread. So one hen and one rooster is good. I got lucky!


----------



## robin416

There is another way that is mostly accurate way by checking the combs but for the life of me, I can't remember what it was. I'll see if I can find my cheat sheet on it. Some how a lot of that stuff survived even though I'm no longer raising them.


----------



## chickenmommy

Robin have u seen the Burger King chicken fries commercials? Every time I see the silkies on the commercial I automatically think of u lol


----------



## robin416

chickenmommy said:


> Robin have u seen the Burger King chicken fries commercials? Every time I see the silkies on the commercial I automatically think of u lol


Yes, I've seen it and right away realized it was a rooster. Not going to say anything but . . .

I did send a Tweet once asking why they were using a rooster.


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol too funy


----------



## robin416

I don't have my cheat sheet any more but I think it had to do with how the comb meets the top of the beak. So far I found pics of females that shows an inverted U shape which then had me remembering, that's what it was. A breeder noticed that pullets have an inverted U and the males had an inverted V shape. He said that it is accurate most of the time.


----------



## hennypenney

Oh ok that's good to know!
Thank you!


----------



## robin416

Make sure you keep me updated on what you find. I got out about the time the one breeder posted that comb information so never got the opportunity to test it myself.


----------



## rosco47

So obviously everyone here understands the name of this thread. But my wife just saw it and what do you think ran through her mind at first...? Too funny


----------



## hennypenney

robin416 said:


> Make sure you keep me updated on what you find. I got out about the time the one breeder posted that comb information so never got the opportunity to test it myself.


Haven't had a chance to check it out yet. 
Too many chickens here! Lol 
I'm pretty sure you are correct though as the one you said was a hen, my Easter Egger was trying to mate with her. You are good without the comb info. I will look as I find that interesting. I'm always learning about these chickens. I have a variety so makes it fun. Thanks Robin


----------



## robin416

And she was probably wondering what you were doing hanging out on a thread with that title.


----------



## rosco47

haha yea for a second at least. she knows better though


----------



## hennypenney

rosco47 said:


> haha yea for a second at least. she knows better though


that's a good man!


----------



## hennypenney

robin416 said:


> Make sure you keep me updated on what you find. I got out about the time the one breeder posted that comb information so never got the opportunity to test it myself.


Yes I checked it out and it is correct with your findings! Yah!!


----------



## robin416

Just remember it, for some reason I could never keep the two straight. Hence the cheat sheet that no longer exists.

At least it appears I haven't lost the eye for spotting which is which. At least for these two, maybe.


----------



## hennypenney

You are an encyclopedia of info on raising chickens!


----------



## robin416

It's all about curiosity. I'm curious about so many things and things chicken and medical are what interests me a lot. Just because you grow up doesn't mean there isn't something interesting to learn every day.

The hubs sometimes just shakes his head when I get a wild hair, happens often, and start researching something and won't give up until I have a satisfactory answer.


----------



## hennypenney

That's awesome Robin and it's what keeps a person active and interesting! I love the same things. I want to know everything! Lol


----------



## robin416

I think in many ways it keeps us prepared. We are able to understand faster if we have a basic knowledge when that "thing" pops up. 

This is no slam at my doc because they can't know everything but recently I asked her about the fact I was not supposed to take NSAIDS with my beta blocker. She admitted not knowing that and asked why. Ah ha! I knew that answer because I wouldn't give up looking for it. I finally found it and the answer was, NSAIDS reduce the efficacy of the drug. 

I just have this insatiable curiosity about so many things that I have to have answers to. I imagine it can be quite trying from my hub's point of view.


----------



## hennypenney

You almost have to be your own dr first. They don't know all for sure. So the more info you have the better off. At least she admitted. I had a suture left in my leg for a year and a half and no dr believed it was possible and sent me home. I attempted to try to get it out myself but too deep. Finally I went to dermatologist and begged her to numb me up and look and guess what she called for a suture removal kit!


----------



## robin416

I shouldn't giggle over that but that call for the suture kit just hit my funny bone. I'd like to know how the suture ended up so deep and if it wasn't, why couldn't they see it? See, there I go again.

I get why sometimes they blow off some of our complaints or concerns. There are way too many people that are not health system aware and after a time they just bundle everyone in to that grouping. My new doc, yes this is the third one since we moved here two years ago, is new enough that she's fascinated still with the new stuff. I get to provide her with new stuff every time I see her.


----------



## hennypenney

I had a serious fracture of the tibia, fibula plateau so there were many sutures placed! Crazy as orthopedic surgeon said no way possible suture still there after all this time!


----------



## robin416

Son of a gun, what a nasty break! Even with all the crazy things I've gotten myself in to, I've never hurt myself that bad. Not even close.


----------



## hennypenney

Horse bucked me off


----------



## hennypenney

Chickens are safer LOL


----------



## robin416

How strange, I suffered fewer injuries when I had horses than I did when I was raising chickens. 

I shudder just thinking about you hitting the ground. I've seen a lot of people come off but they were always lucky and got right back up in the saddle again.

I never took them for granted and the damage they could do even if they didn't mean to. My old guy Max nearly knocked my hubs out when he went to feed him while I was out of town. I told him more than once, make sure Max is awake when you go down to feed him because his hearing is failing. I got the response you would expect, yeh, yeh, don't worry. The first morning he goes down to feed him, Max didn't know he was there, his big old head came up, swung around hit the hubs in the head and knocked him across the stall. He made absolutely certain Max knew he was there after that.


----------



## hennypenney

Oh that scares me thinking about it! I still love horses but just not for me to have. Maybe if I had been younger I wouldn't of had that serious of a break. Set me back and changed my life.


----------



## robin416

I can't even begin to imagine what you went through. The woman I got Max from had a serious injury at a young age. After what Kathy went through I just don't think age plays in to getting hurt when it comes to a horse. Hers was similar, her horse began to buck when it was spooked but they were on black top, when Kathy came off she landed on her face. Knocked all of her front teeth out and broke her jaw.


----------



## hennypenney

OMGosh! That's horrible. Yes you are right. The emergency room told me was one of the most frequent accidents was from horses. Lady came in where a horse kicked her and lacerated her liver while I was there. It could of been worse I always say about myself. Actually had previous experience ten years prior horse halter at a riding lesson snapped off a horse and metal part flew at my face and 100 stitches later. That was negligence on their part but oh well stuff happens. My hub told me third strike and I'm out so I gave up my horse dream.


----------



## robin416

I know, when it happens, it happens so fast. And the outcome can either be OK or it can land people in a world of hurt. I guess I should consider myself lucky that when my colt kicked me in the knee that he didn't do any serious damage. Just made me limp for a while. Heck, I was hurt more when a couple of large dogs were tussling and hit me in the side of the knee. That took weeks to heal adequately.

A life time ago I was riding one that was hot, everything he did had plenty of action going on whether I wanted him to or not. One day we were way out in the back of beyond just moving along for a change. I don't remember what he did but it caused me to put more pressure on the stirrup, when I did it broke. I went oh no, I'm at least a mile out and I'm on lunatic. Amazingly, he behaved himself as we turned back to the barn. Usually he got all hopped up when he knew he was going back but not this time.

And I get the hubs thing. I promised mine I wouldn't fill our last property up with horses and I kept that promise, instead I filled it up with Guineas and chickens. He found out real fast the birds were way more work than the horses ever were.


----------



## hennypenney

Awe I should of lived next door to you! Haha yes chickens are work. Next spring all broodies must be broke! Ha. I say that now.....


----------



## hennypenney

How are the Guineas to have? Oh no! Here I go. Lol


----------



## robin416

I say this to everyone that has never had them, they are not like chickens and you have to be able to adjust to that difference to not make your life miserable. 

For the most part Guineas operate as a team. If they are trained they will come when called, usually as a group. It's easier to herd Guineas than it is chickens. They are beyond noisey during the Spring breeding season and Fall. They are phenomenal watch dogs until you're trying to have a conversation with a visitor and they make it their business to come up and try to run the stranger off. 

To not have huge losses Guineas need to have a fence as a border or they will hang out in the road and challenge any unfamiliar vehicle. 

And I never recommend having less than ten if chickens are free ranging. Guineas get in to violent sparring matches during the two seasons I mentioned. If they don't have another male sparring partner they will turn on the chickens. 

Would I have them again? Yes.


----------



## hennypenney

They sound like geese when it comes to protectors of their territory. They sound interesting to have around and quite entertaining. I think my brother has them and mentioned they lay their eggs at the neighbors. He doesn't have the fencing I don't believe.


----------



## robin416

They are fascinating creatures. The Summer before we moved I noticed one of my females wasn't feeling well. There isn't a lot that can be done for them because they are even better than chickens at hiding being sick. Her mate stayed with her the entire time. I checked on them several times during the day since they both remained in their coop. The next morning some time after I opened up to let the flock out, she died. Her mate stayed with her. I went down several times to remove her body but there he stood. The last time I went down, he was there and several others standing in a circle around her body. They held a vigil for more than an hour.

A male will sacrifice himself to protect his mate. The most obvious one I saw was a flash of lavender and red coming through my backyard, I knew immediately that a fox was after one of my birds. I ran out in my stocking feet and chased after them. Once the fox knew I was there it took off. I called the male, he was unhurt and watched to see where his mate had her nest. Sure enough, from where he came from, she had a nest. I made her move and took her eggs. 

Once you become attuned to their behavior you know when something is up. They will become very quiet and move as a unit. I can't tell you how many times I would be outside working and realize something was up because of the lack of sound. Even my dogs learned it and would go with the Guineas to run off the interloper. And the Guineas learned the dogs' bark that indicated trouble and would come running to help.

Or the time they spotted a six foot chicken snake inside of their outdoor pen. I was just walking out after filling their feeders when I realized there was a bunch of them lined up outside of the pen talking quietly and looking inside the pen near the ground. 

Or the time they would have standoffs with does they didn't recognize. It was hilarious to watch them move in on the doe, she would back up a step, stamp her foot, they would back up, then she would step forward. It would go on back and forth like that until either the birds gave up or the deer got aggravated and moved off. Or the time a fawn came running up in to the backyard to play with the Guineas. They didn't pay it any attention but it frolicked and carried on. The Guineas moved around to the front of the house with the fawn following behind them. 

They could be the most frustrating things put on earth but they had enough moments of pure hilarity to make the frustrating times worth it.


----------



## hennypenney

Those are some awesome stories about them. I've contemplated getting some but hub not supporting my idea. They sound fun to have! Thank you for sharing! We shall see. I may get my way. Haha


----------



## robin416

My hubs being away from home rarely got to see the fun times with them. What ended up happening is that he really didn't like them. Thought they were more work than they were worth. They were awesome at getting the Japanese beetles when they came of the ground in Spring and did knock the number of ticks way back. They did little damage to any of my decorative plantings, nothing like a chicken can do. Because of their size, Red Tail Hawks had little chance of taking one off.


----------



## hennypenney

Oh yes Hawks and that would be sad when that happens. Told my hubby how great they would be in the garden. He didn't seem to care! Haha


----------



## chickenaddiction7

Please help!!!
My silkie is 5 mos old. Has a noticeable comb. Can hens have this large comb? Do you think it's a hen or roo??


----------



## robin416

I saw that comb and thought roo but there are other things missing. At that age generally the males are more leggy and there should be streamers from the back of the head poof. Your bird could be a late bloomer but I really can't tell from the pics. But I'm leaning towards female.


----------



## chickenaddiction7

I sure hope it's a she!


----------



## robin416

The more I think about it, the more I believe she is a she. No wattles that can be seen is another thing missing from the picture. Even in the beardeds you can see a small wattle on the males.

But I have one that kept me guessing until she laid an egg. She was the only one out of the hundreds but there is some visual cues to use and she didn't have any of them.


----------



## chickenaddiction7

I will keep you posted thank you so much for your input it's very much appreciated!


----------

